# Not much improvement



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Looking for a bit of advice. I posted a thread the other day about Mylo not being well. I followed suggestions of getting some slippery elm powder to add to his food and I've been feeding him boiled chicken and rice as he's used to having some cooked meats and he's not been eating his raw food very well for a while now for some reason. 

He seems fine in himself, he has an appetite and is drinking, he's playing and running around, he's not going every hour but probably once or twice more than usual. It's very loose most of the time and sometimes it's a bit more solid but still no shape to it. The last couple of mornings his tummy has been making gurgling noises. 

Should I just wait it out? Do I need to do anything different? Should I take him to the vets? I feel so sorry for and worried about my little man


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Boy, sounds like we are having similar problems. Hope Milo gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep. I can empathise with how stressful it is. I'm not used to sick puppies either! Seems lots of Chis have upset tummies at the moment.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

do they sell plain yogurt in england you can add a teaspoon to ever meal i usually told to feed smaller meal like 5 per days teaspoon of chicken and rice the slippery elm 1/4 teaspoon try every other meal not other food to see how he does?to bad they don't carry pure pumpkin its easier to figure the amount for the loose stools of course i like the slippery elm for the vomiting.now if you have had him with this food without the raw i would take him to the vet since it has been 4 days now.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Melissa, I'm sorry to hear Mylo is still not right. I haven't got much to add at this point as you seem to be doing all of the suggestions I would have made. I always go down the boiled chicken and rice route when one of mine is unwell so maybe try to continue with that for a bit longer. Admittedly I'm a bit of a panicker where the dogs are concerned so I'd probably be thinking about a vet check if it were me.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

As he's still a baby i would see the vet,mine when they have this never recover till the vet gives them that magic pill/injection


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I'll take a look in the health food shops and perhaps and m&s and see if they do any canned pumpkin. I've been giving the rice and chicken in small meals. I'll try the plain yoghurt. I'm going into the city centre later - is there anything else I can pick up to try? If he's still not right by Monday I'll take him to the vet first thing since they're not open at the weekend. Thanks everyone.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure somebody told me Waitrose sell pumpkin,have a look on their website


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't use yoghurt myself, dairy is known to cause diarrhoea, so unless you know he tolerates it well, I wouldn't risk it. The good stuff found in the yoghurt is available from health food shops, ask for probiotics.
How many meals are you feeding? Like Velma says, several tiny meals are the key. If you can't get canned pumpkin, use fresh and boil/mash it. Butternut squash is an easily available alternative, any fibrous veg (not green/leafy)in a tiny quantity will work. I think vets on monday if he isn't fully recovered. 
When was he last wormed? Worms and worming medication can both cause diarrhoea. Just a thought.


----------



## Leeanne (Oct 25, 2012)

I would personally go vets, I have no experience with puppy illness but I think for peace of mind I'd go vets, Teddy had bad worms I de-wormed him and he didn't seem any better so I went to vets and am so relieved I did as I now have piece of mind for the sake of the £30 consultation fee


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. Is it any type of probiotic I need? I'm feeding roughly 4 small meals per day. I'll have a look for canned pumpkin, if I can't find any ill check out fresh like you said. How much should I give? 

He was last wormed about 3 weeks ago as vets said to worm every 2 weeks until 6 months old and he was 6 months 2 or 3 weeks ago. 

Thanks for your advice everyone.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe its a diet change thats making his stools loose. have they been like that the whole time he's been on the boiled chicken? maybe chicken doesnt agree with him ... 
what food was he on when his stools were normal ? maybe you should try going back to that food ....

( i didnt read your other thread .... but this was just a thought so thought i'd mention it , cause my Tootsie has allergies to chicken )


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion Elaine. I put him on the rice and boiled chicken because he was up with really bad diarrhoea every hour Monday night. He's improved considerably since then but isn't back to normal yet. He's had cooked chicken and raw chicken without problems in the past so I don't think it's that. He was on ZP before but I don't know what caused him to become ill. Willow also seemed to lose her appetite on Monday but other than that has been completely normal.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

you can get libbys canned pumpkin in waitrose, did wonders for my chis problems.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have a Waitrose anywhere near me  I've got some squash so hopefully that will help. Nice to see you back heartagram. I got probio7, it says to take 1 to 2 capsules per day. Each capsule is 500mg. How much should I give Mylo? He weighs roughly 3kg and is 6.5months old. Thanks


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry Mylo isn't much better :-( I've not personally experienced this kind of thing before so can't offer any help I'm afraid but I really hope he gets back to normal soon xx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. Me too!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't remember, have you already had his stool tested? Might be worth it if you haven't, and I know some vets will let you drop a sample off.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I haven't. Does it tend to be expensive? Should I just take him in at the same time? I might just do that if he doesn't improve soon. Thanks


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about over there, but here it's pretty inexpensive, especially if the vet will let you just drop off a sample because then there's no exam fee. I remember we had to do it with a dog we had and even though we brought him in, we had to bring a sample in separately to avoid him having to stay there until he went. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I definitely think you need to take him in & a fresh stool sample. They need to listen to his gut & examine it as well as test the stool. A week is too long for them to suffer with this. I know we live in different countries, but it cost me $45 for the physical, 2 different meds & to have her toe nails cut & most of all--piece of mind that she's not sick & suffering right now.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Check supermarkets for baby food, here we have Heinz jars & foil packs made from Pumpkin &/or Sweet Potato mix, I always keep a pack in the pantry.

Probiotics, I just give a teeny bit on the end of a teaspoon, about half the size of a pinky fingernail when I'm feeding regularly but during illness I'd probably do that 3 times a day. That's the only reason natural yoghurt is suggested because of the various good bacteria cultures in there so don't worry about skipping that if you've got capsules. Bear in mind though, some probiotics are as good as tits on a bull and others work, it's a tricky business to know crap from good - some say if they have to be kept in the fridge then they're not stabilised which is apparently not good, but the ones my Naturopath & Holistic Vet supplies are refrigerated so who knows .... that's why I have 2 brands and alternate during normal feeds.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a good tip Dee, thanks. I dunno, these looked the best and there were only two types in the shop. I looked at reviews on amazon; 1 gave it one star and said it did nothing, the other 7 gave it 5 stars and said they'd finally found a product that works. Hopefully it will do a good job. The vet isn't open until Monday so if he's still not well by then I'll take him and a stool sample in.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i usually use the ones specifically for dogs so i won't worry on the dosage


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is he today? Just wondering. All the above advice is good, but I think a vet visit is best. He could have giardia (sp?) that is NOT caught with a regular worming. It needs special medication. It is a type of protozoan parasite from unclean conditions, water near ponds, etc. My Bonnie had it when she came home. She had been 'wormed' several times. I think it is carried by beavers, skunks, and others.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He's a lot better today. The poo has been more firm and he's had tons of energy. I'm not sure where he could have got something like that. He avoids water on walks, we don't have much wildlife and he hadn't been on a walk for a couple of days before hand because he refuses to walk in the rain. If he's improving, do you still think he needs to go to the vet? Thanks


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> He's a lot better today. The poo has been more firm and he's had tons of energy. I'm not sure where he could have got something like that. He avoids water on walks, we don't have much wildlife and he hadn't been on a walk for a couple of days before hand because he refuses to walk in the rain. If he's improving, do you still think he needs to go to the vet? Thanks


So glad he seems better. If it was me I would still be tempted to take a sample for the vet to test just for piece of mind.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to phone the vets tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so glad he's better right now. But from personal experience, my chi would always start getting sick again at night or on the weekend when the vets were closed. I don't have the money to pay for emergency vet service. I know money is tight, but if there is something going on with Mylo, the longer you wait, the more it may cost to get the problem resolved. I would take a stool sample & have it tested for peace of mind. Hopefully, it was just an upset stomach.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sending good healing thoughts to sweet Mylo. Keep us updated on what the vet says.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So glad Mylo is doing better. Please keep us updated on him. Xx


----------

